# Umlaute werden aus der *.mdb nicht gelesen



## tschero (28. Mrz 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine *.mdb Datei welche gefüllte Tabellen mit Text enthält.

Wenn ich jetzt mit einem NetBeans Projekt die Tabellen auslesen möchte, bekomme ich sämtliche Sonderzeichen und Umlaute als Fragezeichen angezeigt.

Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
tschero


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (30. Mrz 2011)

Das liegt am falschen Encoding


----------



## tschero (31. Mrz 2011)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Ich finde aber derzeit keinen Weg um das zu korrigieren.

DB ist eine Access *.mdb und ich arbeite mit der Java 32 Bit Version.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee zur Lösung?

Gruß
tschero


----------



## tschero (31. Mrz 2011)

Funktioniert.

NetBeansprojekt --> Properties --> im Drop Down Feld von UTF 8 auf ISO - 8859 - 15 umstellen.

Umlaute und Sonderzeichen werden einwandfrei ausgelesen.

Gruß
tschero


----------

